# Anyone resoluting to lose weight?



## greenacres (Feb 21, 2003)

I am! My sister and best friend are getting married in March. So my mom and I have set a goal that we actually wrote down on paper. I WILL LOSE 20 POUNDS BY MARCH 17th! So there it is for all of you to see. Feel free to add yours in writing! Join me, won't you!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Deja vu.... I know I posted here yesterday and now it is gone...weird. Anyhow I'm in. What is your plan, greenacres? ( I have to tell ya that I get the best sweet potato fries at at place called greenacres near my camp in NY . just hearing your name makes my mouth water! yikes!! )


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll see your 20, and maybe raise it 5.....LOL. DH and I have resolved to lose weight over the Winter too.

In the past I've been successful by eating 1200-1400 calories per day, and balancing those calories among the food groups throughout the day. I eat smaller meals, 3 X per day - and have snacks 2 X per day.

_And BTW, the last time, I lost 25 lbs in 10 weeks and kept it off for 9 yrs!_ Then we quit smoking 18 months ago - very happy about that, but we've both steadily gained weight substituting food.

A couple things to consider if you want to use a similar plan:

- Eat only the total calories your body needs to support your desired weight. The following are based on a sedentary lifestyle, or desk-type job, etc:

For women - 12 calories per lb (per day) of desired weight
Example: 115 lbs X 12 = 1380

For men - 15 calories per lb (per day) of desired weight
Example: 200 lbs X 15 = 3000

- Exercise. It helps to burn calories. This will help the weight drop faster, or if you choose will allow you to consume more calories. DH & I are walking, and using an Ab Lounge.

- Consult your doctor, especially if you're working with other diet issues such as diabeties, high blood pressure, etc.

- I find it works better for me using high protein foods - meats, eggs, fish, etc. The proteins keep you from feeling hungry or deprived between meals. This also helps to prevent mood swings.

- I 'stretch' starchy and high-carb foods out. I try not to consume more than 51 grams of Carbs in one meal or a single snack. Again, this levels the nutrition throughout the day. LOL...and pretty much eliminates gooey, fatting desserts.

The HillbillyHousewife site has a very good explanation of Food Exchange Diets, how they work, here:

Introduction to the Exchange Plan

If you want to develop a similar plan, she's laid out some good solid ones on this page. For reference, I'm using the 3rd chart of "High Protein Food Plans" for 1400 calories (starting out) and will be dropping to the 1200 calorie plan (after 10 days). She also has "Middle of the Road" plans and "High Carb" plans posted:

Food Plans

Hope this is helpful, and hope we can keep each other encouraged and share our successes.


----------



## PQ4evr (Jan 3, 2009)

I am looking to lose weight my total goal 100 pds seems like a bit of a strech my downfall is my husband likes to eat late and his veggies include potatoes potatoes and more potatoes my son is a pasta junkie and I have lost 30 pds be4 and need to get it off due to bad back and knees I am thinking about going back to what I did before and I ate the same meals for breakfast lunch and dinner 2 snacks breakfast was 1 egg 1 strip of turkey bacon and fruit and water lunch mixed veggies and grilled chicken my 2 snack were a peice a fruit dinner was mixed veggies and chicken.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

May I join you? Need to lose 15lbs. My goal is April 1st.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Well to help to get to my goal I walked at a very brisk pace for 30 minutes , then did a 15 minute workout with free weights. I will alternate upper and lower body. I have done this for the past three days. I found if I start the day with a workout it helps to keep my eating in check. Kim it sounds like you have a smart and healthy way to reach your goals. Lets keep checking in with each other, its nice to know I'm not alone!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I plan on losing 20 lbs. by Valentine's Day. I have already lost 12 but the 20 is on top of that. I am following the low carb eating plan and all the physical problems I was having were gone within the first week. Feel great already. And it's so easy to stick to it. 

This week I will be starting my strength training program with light weight dumbbells ( I used to be an exercise nut in my previous life and know these exercise very well.....looking forward to bringing them back in my life here). I am trying to find a used recumbent exercise bike as my knees do have issues and I can't walk like I used to. But maybe with the loss of the weight that will ease up.

katlupe


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Congrats Katlupe on the weight loss....thats great! Could you explain a bit about the low carb plan you are using? I love carbs....they can be my downfall. I am doing the the Joyce Vedral workout with free weights. I also am looking for a exercise bike ( I missed out on one on craigslist for $50. darn) . Remember , every day we have to get out of our comfort zone ( at least a bit )to attain our goals! We can do it!


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, Katlupe, you're doing great! I've also found it's easy to stick with it, especially when you start seeing some results. 

Roadless, carbs are my downfall too. This is why I limit them to one per setting/meal ...and not as snacks unless it's the occassional reward. 

I forgot we have an exercise bike, might get it out of storage. I'd have to keep on the covered porch though, no room inside. Would be good on the rainy days though when walking isn't possible.

I've dropped 2.2 lbs since my first weigh-in Fri morning. Have a terrible cold which is acting as an appetite suppressor...LOL...the only positive side effect it offers. Started feeling a little better yesterday, mopped the kitchen and vacuumed. Big mistake...wore me out quickly and I laid around feeling even worse all evening.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I am on the Induction week of the Dr. Atkins food plan. It is so easy I can't believe it. I was always considered a "slow loser" on Weight Watchers and those type of diets. I'd be lucky if I lost 12 lbs. in 3 months. And I'd cheat. I couldn't stand the hunger feeling. On this though, I am not hungry at all. 

This morning I am making a 3 egg cheese omlet. Yesterday I had bacon and eggs. I am drinking heavy cream in my coffee. I am eating big salads with Cesear dressing and meat at night. Cheeseburgers with no bread. I love them now. The bread filled me up before but I had that bloated feeling in the evening. That is all gone now. 

The main thing I have learned is that I did not know what a low carb eating plan was. I always thought it meant no carbs. It means no high carbs at first, then you can add the higher carb stuff (like potatoes) in slowly about 5 carbs at a time till you reach that point where you are not losing anymore. 

Whatever plan you use, it is best to get the book for it and read and re-read it. My Dr. Atkins New Diet Revolution book is near me at all times. I love that Dr. Atkins! My health has improved so much in this short time, I just can't believe it. Even my skin is soft again and I am going through my change and it had dried out like an old prune. Now I am feeling real good! 

katlupe


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow katlupe, that sure is impressive. I believe I have that book somewhere, I will have to dig it out! Thanks! By the way where in NY are you? Our cabin is in Salisbury close to Dolgeville border.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

roadless said:


> Wow katlupe, that sure is impressive. I believe I have that book somewhere, I will have to dig it out! Thanks! By the way where in NY are you? Our cabin is in Salisbury close to Dolgeville border.


I'll have to look that up on the map. I am in Oxford.....between Binghamton and Oneonta. Follow Route 12 out of Binghamton and there is Oxford. Course I am not IN Oxford, we are in the state forest 6 miles away.

katlupe


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

To keep me motivated I am going to post my workouts. This morning I walked very briskly for 30 minutes , then did one set of a lower body workout . I am also walking up the stairs like a toddler, putting each foot on the same step .....yikes I am so out of shape. 
I hope I can keep this up since I am going back to work tomorrow after the long Christmas vacation. Maybe I can get up earlier to exercise before I go to work . When I get home from work is a tough time for me. I am at a physical low point and am hungry. I need to make sure I have healthy choices handy , like a ready made salad or a fruit smoothie. Well enough about me, what are you folks doing to reach your goals?


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I've got 20 lbs to loose .Started on the Atkins diet plan on the 1st. I do better on low carb but I am having trouble with this first week. I also am hypothyroid so it is really hard to loose weight. I am having blood sugar problems today. If I can get the fat burning I should be able to get through it in the next couple of days .If not I will have to re-group and try another tack. Good luck to everybody


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

this is the year to lose that 30 lbs i've been talking about losing for the last 11 yrs.  i'm just watching my foods, trying to eat veggies and protein, and drinking more water. i'm also increasing my exercise back to what it needs to be! i've been lazy!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I joined Weight Watchers Online today. This has worked for me in the past. Tomorrow night is the first show in the new season of The Biggest Loser. I love that show. I'm not even dreaming of loosing what they loose on there, but since I'm starting at the same time, I going to keep up with my weight loss along with them. I'm hoping that will motivate me. Reckon?


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

My SIL does Weight Watchers ....has done really well with it. She's in her mid-50s and is at her college (slim) weight. SHe's maintained that weight for well over a year now.

Hope it works for you, Country Lady. Clever idea to follow along with the Biggest Loser folks.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been trying to get back at it, I had lost a few pounds last fall, but fell off the wagon. I will try to get back on my treadmill and walk outdoors, weather permitting. and make sure I do that before I log on to the computer. 
Pam


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is a site that I found yesterday that might help you all: http://www.fitday.com. It's free to sign up and use. You put your present weight and goal weight and date you want to attain your goal in. Then you can put your foods eaten in and it'll tell you all the nutritional values of all, such as carbs, calories, fats, etc. Then you can put your activities in for the day and it'll show you how many calories you burn with each activity. That took me awhile! 

I am thinking of putting my husband in there just to see how many calories he does take in and how many he burns! He does not need to lose any weight.......he works it off. 

It also has a journal but I haven't gotten to that yet. Just those two things maybe all I will use. I just love those pie graphs! So I can check it daily and when I weight myself every Wednesday just record my weight in there. 

It helps to see progress.....even if it's just a little bit.

katlupe


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Well today is my offical weigh in day and I have lost 5 more lbs. I can hardly believe it (was always a "slow loser" according to Weight Watchers). I sure wish I had read this book years ago. Everything Dr. Atkins says in his book has been right on with me. Now I can add 5 more carbs to my 20 that I have been eating for these two weeks. 

Hope everyone else is doing good today. Just take it one day at a time. 

katlupe


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow, katlupe congratulations! I'm happy you have found what works for you!!

I am sticking with my work out plan. Walking at least 30 minutes each day and alternating upper and lower body with free weights. My eating has also been reasonable. I will weigh in tomorrow, but no matter what is on the scale I feel good about getting off my butt!


----------



## DC_Hound (Jan 15, 2008)

Good for you katlupe!!! Great job!!!! I am totally committed to Atkins for life. It is the only thing that works for me.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

That's what's so great about Atkins.......it really works. Yesterday, I had to make a pumpkin dessert for my FIL's birthday and I was not tempted by it one bit. Didn't even taste it while I made it. Let DH taste it to see if the spices were right.

Weighted myself this morning and lost two more lbs. I just can't believe I am doing so well on it. And it is so easy. :banana02:

katlupe


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I am doing Spark people.com. Its a free site and helps you learn how to eat healthy. I excersize 3 or 4 times a week and feel great. Its really all about learning how much to eat at one sitting and making sure you have the right foods in your plan. Fruits, veges, protein and carbs. I,m hoping to make my goal this time. Today I will relax and just eat healthy but not track anything. One day a week for rest and relaxation....I also have started using a smaller plate. It works......


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm loving the cheese omlets I get to have for breakfast and bacon......can't believe bacon on my low carb food plan. This is so weird but it works so good. Never in my life have I lost weight this quickly and felt so energized and........healthy! Now I have to get started on the weight training tomorrow. And I have found the recumbent exercise bike I need.....at Kmart of all places! I am sure I can use that even with my bad knees. I used to have one in my previous life and I loved it. So planning on ordering this one online and having it delivered. 

katlupe


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Boy, am I. returning from vacation, I knew I had gained weight, in addition to the pounds that have been creeping on, but this is rediculous! It's the heaviest I've EVER weighed including when I was preggers with my 10 # son!

Ugh - what a slug. And with the cold & snow & mud I don't enjoy hiking outside. 

You all are an inspiration. Maybe I can wait until tomorrow?? NOT!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm doing Weight Watchers and so is my DH. It helps to have him here because he's a bit of a points tracker and I forge to write things down. He's keeping me honest! I lost 20 pounds before he joined and 9.4 in the 2 weeks he's been on it with me.

Hopefully we can live a long long time together!:rock:


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Lost one more lb. this week, for a total of 20 since starting on Christmas eve. I can't say enough good stuff about this food plan. Love it. Easy to follow. No going off it at all. I guess it is designed that way. Lost all urges for sugar or breads. 

How did everyone else do this week?

katlupe


----------

